# 293 tender question



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a quick question on the 293 tender. Does it have jewels in the back and what color? The my flyer org diagram does not show it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Many 293's had the jewels on the rear of the tender. They were green.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks good. I see yours also has the coal pusher. Not all tenders had them.


----------

